# Problem with my Onkyo HT-R960 Receiver



## richo (Feb 20, 2010)

Okay, just found out the problem yesterday, but for a good whole year or two, everything was working. I am not getting any video for any device that is connected to it through HDMI, but the sound works perfectly; even component doesn't work either. Don't get it. I never had this problem. I'm thinking it is the receiver, because when I connect a device directly to my projector, the video displays it fine. 

My projector is an Epson 8500UB. It doesn't seem like the receiver has problems, but yet it does when no video is displaying. I mean it's not like there's any crackling or distortions in the sound. I even reset the receiver to factory settings. Again, this was working flawlessly for a year or two, and had no signs of getting weak or anything just a few days ago, too.

And I've even tested every hdmi cable to see if those work, and they do; directly connected each hdmi cable end-to-end directly to the projector. The thing is, the projector sees the connected device through the receiver, because when I go into the "info" menu from the epson menu, it sees the resolution size that my devices are connected, but all I see is a blank screen. No error message on the projection, no message saying that there's no signal. It seems to see that it is connected, but I just see a blank screen. 

Receiver sees it definitely, as I get sound, and it even says it's in Dolby Digital, whehter I'm using a cable set top box, or ps3 console. This really is driving me nuts. Is it really that my receiver is dead? Can it really be busted when the sound works perfectly?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Try a different HDMI port on the AVR but yes, if it was working yesterday and isn't today, sound like it could be a problem with the AVR.

Are other components working fine? Can you list the specific components in your system including which one work fine and which ones you're having problems with?


----------



## richo (Feb 20, 2010)

Shoot! Totally forgot to reply back to you. I saw the notification in my email but then forgot to come back to it. Everything's been a hectic week for me. Sorry about that.

Anyways, I figured out that my AVR is partially broken. HDMI ports are gone (or at least the HDMI output is, which is hte most important in displaying from HDMI). Component from the AVR works fine; and the reason I know hdmi doesn't work is because I directly connected the same hdmi cable I was using into my blu-ray player or dvr, and that works fine. 

So I know the hdmi cable is not broken. I've connected every hdmi input port, and the AVR sees it, but it just doesn't display anything. I think the hdmi out is busted, cuz I don't get any error messages at all, but sound works flawlessly; I even get a message on my AVR saying that it is using Dolby or whatever.

And as soon as I connect it with component, or directly connect hdmi into "X Device", it works. So... I think my AVR is broke as far as the hdmi goes. Thanks for replying to my thread though. Sucks too, i think it has to do with that thunderstorm that happened near me that day. It was so thunderous that it sounded as loud as a gunshot right up to your ear.

So really, the only choice for me is to get a new AVR if anything, if I am to use HDMI with AVR. For now I'll just use my AVR as a sound system device with optical, and use a direct hdmi connection for video, until I feel like buying another AVR. Man, this really kills me, as I can't use HDMI audio, with that extra HD audio codecs. Oh well, I'll just have to deal with it, until I feel like spending on another AVR.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If your AVR might still be under warranty, give Onkyo a call.


----------

